# Rouen - France, "Wild Camping" / Aire?



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

We are travelling down to Brittany in April and looking to stay a couple of nights at Rouen. Has anybody ever stayed on the river bank there where they have the fair in Oct/Nov? 

Or any reccomendations for parking in Rouen centre for a couple of nights?

Many thanks
Annie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Annie,

Not stayed there myself but this >campingcar-infos< link should help.

Note the English comments about the fair.

pete


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Very many thanks for this Pete - really useful.

Annie


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Good Day Annie

Should you not get info re site you ask about may I suggest you look at 
Wanderwagon3s trips towards and at Brittany.

Forum : " Motorhome Trips" Wanderwagon to France July /Aug 2004

Forum : "Continental Touring Info" W'wagon goes to France Sept/Oct 2005

also as above but Sept /Oct 2006

Some good aires and sites on the way and in Brittany.

HTH

Ken.....with Wanderwagon3


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Very many thanks Ken - this is a really interesting post. I have printed off and will put in the van - some of the aires sound brilliant.

Annie


----------

